# Language proficiency help!



## BritishBlue (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,

We are applying FSW1 and I am wondering whether or not to put our French language proficiency as a second language as basic or just to leave it and say we have no proficiency (luckily we have enough points without the French at basic level). We both did French at GCSE level, and are very rusty! I know we would have to have a language proficiency test but I am wondering if its worth paying for it of we dont meet the basic level. 
Does anyone have any advice please? Also, if we do need a language test, where do we get one?

Thanks!

BB


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BritishBlue said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are applying FSW1 and I am wondering whether or not to put our French language proficiency as a second language as basic or just to leave it and say we have no proficiency (luckily we have enough points without the French at basic level). We both did French at GCSE level, and are very rusty! I know we would have to have a language proficiency test but I am wondering if its worth paying for it of we dont meet the basic level.
> Does anyone have any advice please? Also, if we do need a language test, where do we get one?
> ...


If you have sufficient points without French I don't think it's necessary to declare that your proficiency is so low.


----------



## BritishBlue (Jan 9, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have sufficient points without French I don't think it's necessary to declare that your proficiency is so low.


Thankyou, that was my thought too


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

I would agree with Auld Yin, we were in a similar situation, but if you can cover the points without, would dis regard it.


----------

